# 1 Head Hat Embroidery Machine



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

I am interested in purchasing a 1 head embroidery machine that will do hats. Maybe something like what you see at the mall kiosks or something like that. I am going to use it for 90% hats but would also like it to be able to do shirts as well.

What would you recommend? Budget is $2000. Anything will help.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Try looking for a single head machine with a low number of colors. Maybe like six colors of thread. The lower the number the lower the cost. However, $2,000 will probably still get you a used machine. Try looking in the t-shirtforums Classified section. Look at the links to the left of this post. You might have to scroll up or down. 

You can also check Craigslist for one. 

Hope that helps. Oh, it needs to come with the software too.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

for machine plus simple digitizing software, i think you would really need more than 2,000 USD.
Look for used Neo machines from Tajima.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think $2000 will get you much in the way of a commercial machine capable of doing caps, even in the second hand market. JMO


----------

